# peeing when excited



## brookiee

OK. So my puppy always ALWAYS pees when shes really excited. When someone comes home she'll run over to them and pee. Is there any way to get her to stop doing this? Because its a problem. When I was in the car stopped at a red light, someone walked over to her and pet her and she got excited and peed on my lap. any help?


----------



## Dave

I'm not an expert on this, but I think this is just something she'll have to grow out of. It comes with the breed I believe. Benny used to pee when he got excited too. He's only done it once in the past two years. It should stop soon. Just another hurdle in the puppy phase.


----------



## kendal

gypsy did that one or twice. 

is it onky when she is pet but only when someome enters the house. 

if so dont pet her at all whan she is exited(i know its hard) wait till she is calm then call he over, just pretend she dosent exist . 

also if you know someone is coming over try and make sure she has been out for a pee before hand.


----------



## brookiee

ok thanks for the advice =)


----------



## KBNurse

Both my cockapoos pee when they get exciting. My older one has outgrown it but the younger one still has her moments. You can limit the amount of urine by making sure they are frequently taken out. The less urine they have in their bladder the less pressure they will have when they get excited. I have been told this is very common.


----------



## adrienne06

We used to have this problem with our dog, Bailey and we were told it's a sign of submission and more common with female dogs. I'm not sure if that's true, but she did eventually outgrow it. The main thing is to make sure you definitely do NOT scold her when she does it...that will only make it worse. We had to let Bailey meet people outside and not greet her until she was calm for her to finally get better.


----------



## tosh

I knew someone on ILMC would have asked this question. Mitzi is in the habit of peeing when overly excited and especially when she meets strangers who start making a fuss of her. So new rule in the house based on the info given on the forum!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

Piper does this when excited and with new people. Doesn't matter were she is at. So trying to get her use to meeting people and new things. She is only 17 weeks. 

She does it more with hubby then me. I call it her happy pee. ;-) But I'm really hoping she out grows it soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear

Yes girls are prone to happy pees. Both my brothers have girl dogs, one has a retriever and one a welsh springer and I always have to dodge their happy pees when I greet them. 
Bonnie also does happy pees so I always make sure I let her out just before people arrive. Dexter never does them, that's a draw back with having a girl!


----------



## Tinman

Ralph was always a happy greeting pee on your shoes type of pup! Still capable of it on some occasions  I soon learnt how to stand with my feet carefully placed! Unless wearing my wellies! 
Ruby on the other hand doesn't seem to be one - or not that use noticed x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Tinman said:


> Ralph was always a happy greeting pee on your shoes type of pup! Still capable of it on some occasions  I soon learnt how to stand with my feet carefully placed! Unless wearing my wellies!
> Ruby on the other hand doesn't seem to be one - or not that use noticed x


Beemer did it a little when he was a puppy but after neuter stopped. Lexi did it on occasion after spaying but has since recovered and can't remember the last time she a mini tinkle.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Beemer did it a little when he was a puppy but after neuter stopped. Lexi did it on occasion after spaying but has since recovered and can't remember the last time she a mini tinkle.


So your saying after Lexi spay that helped with the excitement pee?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Florida Cockapoo said:


> So your saying after Lexi spay that helped with the excitement pee?


No. Got worse with her. Helped him.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

Lexi&Beemer said:


> No. Got worse with her. Helped him.


Oh, how old is she now and has it improved?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Oh, how old is she now and has it improved?


She seems to have calmed down now so I think that helps. Probable in the last few weeks she has sopped. Around 8 months. She got spayed just over 5 months.


----------

